# Combat Sub Bezel Insert Specs



## Shralp

Hi all,

Does anyone know what the specs are for the bezel insert on the Combat Sub? Looking for external and internal diameters, as well has if just the bezel insert can be popped out without removing the actual bezel. I was quoted $125 by the US Glycine partner, and have seen Satlzman's in Rhode Island charges $75. 

I have also seen a few threads about loose bezels or swapping bezels, but nothing showing the work or any detail about how it's done. I might try it myself. If anyone has the specs and advice, I'll post pics of the process for others to reference.

Thanks!


----------



## Emre

I was playing with a watch I received this week. Was looking really need of care so I've took some parts apart in order to clean,including the bezel. I believe the bezel locking and turning system is similar if not same:









That half circle pin at 7 o'clock direction is the one which holds the bezel









The case has a hole at 12 o'clock direction,and the pin has been bend at the edge,so it fits the whole









the bezel itself has another pin fit inside

I've used a case-back opener and tried from different position to pop-off the bezel by pushing the tool against the case.I think it's important to find the end of the pin. Attaching the bezel is easy you just place the half-ring on case and push the bezel on it by making sure the pin fits it. Before uninstalling,the bezel was turning both directions, after cleaning the case and parts and closing the watch,bezel turns now with clean click voices only counter-clock wise, which I believe is the correct thing since it's a divers' watch and it should display elapsed dive time by turning counter-clock wise.

I am experimenting things like this on my less valuable watches.Hope this helps...


----------



## Shralp

Thanks Emre! Appreciate the response. Helpful to see the bezel taken apart.


----------



## black watch

$125 for the whole bezel isn't too bad, I paid a little more than that for a Squale bezel, which I was told the bezel insert could not be interchanged due to the construction method.
That was BS, of course it can, but it was the only way they would sell it to me, so I applaud you for looking for another avenue.

There's some posts banging around on bezel insert swaps, I've seen it done removing the bezel first and popping the insert out with your thumbs (obviously need to be careful not to bend the bezel), 
and I've seen it done without removing the bezel (see link).


----------



## Don Logan

This is proababy not what your are looking for but the discontinued Glycine Combat Sub _*Quartz *_3864.19at60 n-d9bezel insert measuerments are

38.25mm Outer.
32.15. Inner

Keep in mind that the Quartz is 40mm whereas the auto is 42mm. *BUT* the lugs are the same size and both have that unique taiper to them. So there is precedent for glycine to reuse the same features from the quartz on the auto verson.

Hope this helps.....somone.


----------



## Don Logan

There is a polished ring about 1mm in diameter that is actually part of the bezel or case and not part of the insert, it acts as a spacer between the crystal and the inner edge of the insert. Which is why in the next photo it appears I am measuring 1mm off, but I am not, my measurement is from the absolute inner edge of the insert.


















Now without actually removing the insert the measurements I just made have to be considered just really close estimates. That being said i am about 98% certain that these are the accurate measurements:

41mm outer.
33.75 inner.

Until proven otherwise.


----------



## Don Logan

Shralp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know what the specs are for the bezel insert on the Combat Sub? Looking for external and internal diameters, as well has if just the bezel insert can be popped out without removing the actual bezel. I was quoted $125 by the US Glycine partner, and have seen Satlzman's in Rhode Island charges $75!


Sorry to bump an old thread again, but Saltzman's charges $80 for the insert +$100 for the labor +$25 to ship it back to you. $170 for the entire bezel + insert. And no they will not sell you the parts, which is Glycine North America's policy.

Just thought I would post this because sometimes I read price quotes on WUS for repair services and the like and I keep then in the back of my mind only to find out later there is more to it then what was posted. Which usually leads to disappointment.

Hope this helps.


----------



## buldogge

Hey Guys...Has anyone had the Combat Sub bezel off yet? 

Is the insert a friction fit or a glue-in?

Looks like the bezels can be had for ~$100 and the inserts ~$45.

I just got a red/gold Sub but thinking the combo of the gold/vintage looking dial with the simple black bezel (non gold edge) would be nice, as well.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## justin86

buldogge said:


> Hey Guys...Has anyone had the Combat Sub bezel off yet?
> 
> Is the insert a friction fit or a glue-in?
> 
> Looks like the bezels can be had for ~$100 and the inserts ~$45.
> 
> I just got a red/gold Sub but thinking the combo of the gold/vintage looking dial with the simple black bezel (non gold edge) would be nice, as well.
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis


Old thread bump. Where are you finding inserts for $45? I'm disgusted by the idea of having to pay someone $200 for something easy like that considering the entire watch was $400. I might try to make my own. Here's my first prototype made out of 1/32" plastic. Need to buy some anodized aluminum to test.


----------



## platinumEX

justin86 said:


> Old thread bump. Where are you finding inserts for $45? I'm disgusted by the idea of having to pay someone $200 for something easy like that considering the entire watch was $400. I might try to make my own. Here's my first prototype made out of 1/32" plastic. Need to buy some anodized aluminum to test.


Nice job! With the Combat Sub's new found popularity (thanks to recent deals) you could have a decent customer base, if you're able to perfect a nice replacement.


----------



## Don Logan

Don Logan said:


> the measurements I just made have to be considered just really close estimates....
> 
> 41mm outer.
> 33.75 inner.
> 
> Until proven otherwise.


This schmuck's estimate is all wrong! #otherwise


----------



## Don Logan

justin86 said:


> Old thread bump. Where are you finding inserts for $45? I'm disgusted by the idea of having to pay someone $200 for something easy like that considering the entire watch was $400. I might try to make my own. Here's my first prototype made out of 1/32" plastic. Need to buy some anodized aluminum to test.


Hey you...

I like you...

Can you please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, pretty please, keep us updated on this?


----------



## Lthomas

Sorry if I missed the post, but can someone lead me to where I can purchase an insert or a compatible one. I’m not going to send my sub to those assholes, especially when they won’t even sell a customer a part they are interested in! I would like to find something full lume. Maybe a BGW9 ceramic or sapphire insert.


----------



## Matt Brandon

Lthomas said:


> Sorry if I missed the post, but can someone lead me to where I can purchase an insert or a compatible one. I'm not going to send my sub to those assholes, especially when they won't even sell a customer apart they are interested in! I would like to find something full lume. Maybe a BGW9 ceramic or sapphire insert.


I would really like this info as well. I want to know if anyone knows if Yobokies or someone else make a ceramic insert that might fit the Combat Sub 42? If so, then the next step would be how to remove the original insert. Honestly, if I had bezel options I might buy another onof these. They're a great little watch!


----------



## Holdenitdown

Here's an effort to rekindle this thread and line of discussion. I'm keen to know, justin86, if you had any success with an aluminum version of your insert for the Glycine Combat Sub. It seems that Invicta now charges $28 just to look at your watch, and certainly will not send bezel inserts. Given the number of requests for this online, you surely would have a healthy number of customers for a quality insert.


----------



## michel j

I Agree. Love the many dials of the Combat sub 42, watch so thin and with beautiful curved lugs, but the bezel is the weak link for me. I have seen many for sale with bezel insert damage, and no way to replace it unless you want to send it in.


----------



## thedonn007

Surely there are enough combat subs in circulation now that we can get some custom ceramic bezel inserts made for them?


----------



## tloupe

I would be happy to find any replacement insert regardless of material. Finding some color variations would be fun to consider. Has anyone found another watch with the same bezel dimensions? Sometimes changing the search parameters gives more results. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## michel j

I could not find anything on ebay with the dimensions noted in above posts. Roughly 41 (40.62)mm outer and 33.75mm inner. I did find a company that did make/sell some combat bezels, something like thebluewatchcompany.com.uk but they stopped. I sent a request to one bezel maker in China but have not heard back.


----------



## michel j

The ebay seller got back to me. The nearest size he has is 41.2mm x 33mm. Ebay item # 310990263044. I have since found a few more bezels on ebay with similar size. So, if you could reduce both the outer and inner dimensions of these bezels by 0.3mm , they could fit. Don't know about thickness though.


----------



## tloupe

I have filed and sanded down the outer dimensions of a bezel before with good results. I would only attempt this if the current bezel was in terrible shape. I would hate to do this and it didn't quite look right. I see this ebay seller has a few color options as well. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## frostedsoul

Does any one know the thickness of the bezel inserts, is it domed? I can get them in ceramic with superluminova. I need dimensions.


----------



## SlCKB0Y

I could only find black and blue aftermarket lumed sapphire bezel inserts for $60US









GLYCINE Combat Sub 42 Lumed Sapphire Bezel Insert- Black


Our New Lumed Sapphire Bezel Insert for the GLYCINE Combat Sub 42 Models. Add a touch of class along with scratch resistance and SUPER-LUME to your GLYCINE Combat Sub 42 with a custom made fully lumed sapphire bezel insert. You will only find these bezel inserts from L.C.B.I because they are...



lcbistore.com













GLYCINE Combat Sub 42 Lumed Sapphire Bezel Insert- Blue


Our New Lumed Sapphire Bezel Insert for the GLYCINE Combat Sub 42 Models. Add a touch of class along with scratch resistance and SUPER-LUME to your GLYCINE Combat Sub 42 with a custom made fully lumed sapphire bezel insert. You will only find these bezel inserts from L.C.B.I because they are...



lcbistore.com


----------

